# Northern Meet -Skipton run -28th November- update Pg1



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Bit sketchy at the moment but here goes just to get an idea of numbers .

One sunday in(mid to late) november . The Northeast TTOC and Northwest TTOC members to meet up on the Lancashire , Yorkshire border's . We will then have a cruise and take in some late lunch .

Of course everyone is welcome .

So who is in ?

Meet at Devonshire Arms Nr Bolton Abbey  at 12:00

Tickled Trout at 11:00

Names ......
Me
MacBuff
Mosschops
Joe1978
A3DFU
MikeyB
stevett
Kingcutter(Tickled trout only)
Loz180
TTLaw
EDZ26
DolphinTT
W7PMC (tickled trout only)
Gworks 
jagman
tinmam
bmx
ri4n


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

If its at all possible(work and otherthings permitting)I'll be there


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

21st of Nov *may *be the only date we can manage


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

nutts said:


> 21st of Nov *may *be the only date we can manage


That is ok with me   any more


----------



## MacBuff (Aug 11, 2004)

davidg said:


> nutts said:
> 
> 
> > 21st of Nov *may *be the only date we can manage
> ...


I'm OK either date..

John


----------



## mosschops (Dec 31, 2002)

I'd be up for that - will get the bottom of my car re-inforced if the last run was anything to go by :wink:

Me and a few others officially earnt our [smiley=wings.gif] last time !!!


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

mosschops said:


> I'd be up for that - will get the bottom of my car re-inforced if the last run was anything to go by :wink:
> 
> Me and a few others officially earnt our [smiley=wings.gif] last time !!!


Great roads ,runways ,   , i guess we will do the same route 8)


----------



## MacBuff (Aug 11, 2004)

mosschops said:


> I'd be up for that - will get the bottom of my car re-inforced if the last run was anything to go by :wink:
> 
> Me and a few others officially earnt our [smiley=wings.gif] last time !!!


I didn't go on the last Skipton run, but I still have a sore head after being a passenger in a mates car after one particular hump-back bridge on the Skipton-Grassington road..

John


----------



## joe1978 (Jul 15, 2003)

I should be in, work permitting

Joe


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

21st should be okay for me as long as easyjet dont have more than a 48 hour delay


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I would love to come but 21st?? Can't do  

Got my sister from Germany here between 18th and 24th November


----------



## MikeyB (Sep 30, 2004)

Never been to one of these, but got to start somewhere!

Count me in!


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

MikeyB said:


> Never been to one of these, but got to start somewhere!
> 
> Count me in!


Nice one  

So we are up to 7 or 8 ,, any more   

As said dates not confirmed yet 8)


----------



## stevett (Jan 13, 2003)

I should be able to attend with one undetermined passenger/camerman!

For those who haven't seen them, there are pics available herefrom a similar event in February 2004.

And video (with music!)here...... (14MB)


----------



## Gworks (Jan 20, 2003)

I will come, if I'm not in Dubai!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

davidg said:


> So we are up to 7 or 8 ,, any more
> 
> As said dates not confirmed yet 8)


28th November??? :-*


----------



## Gworks (Jan 20, 2003)

26th and 28th are my Bro and Mums B'days so cant make them. 21st sounded good?!


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

ok 
Looks like the 21st or the 28th , any more


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

can i come for the first leg please but i will be in the beemer.   i still want to keep in touch :wink:


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

kingcutter said:


> can i come for the first leg please but i will be in the beemer.   i still want to keep in touch :wink:


As "quoted" all welcome  if you do the first leg you have to do the second this time  ,and i can promise that the second leg is 10x slower than the first , and some great food at the end


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

OK i will have to put a date on this so looking like 28th nov ,so who is up for deffo on the 28th ???

Chek out stevett links , for a sneek preview


----------



## stevett (Jan 13, 2003)

davidg said:


> OK i will have to put a date on this so looking like 28th nov ,so who is up for deffo on the 28th ???
> 
> Chek out stevett links , for a sneek preview


Count me in.

Repeat of link below for those who haven't seen........

pics available herefrom a similar event in February 2004.

And video (with music!)here...... (14MB)


----------



## MacBuff (Aug 11, 2004)

davidg said:


> ...so who is up for deffo on the 28th ???..


Count me in too..

John


----------



## Loz180 (Sep 20, 2004)

After Yesterday.... Hell yeah! Count me in too. this is on my doorstep afterall! Thank you for recognising God's Country! 

Look forward to another spirited ride out. Be warned though. the North Yorks Feds do like to collect for their local charity quite often around there. :?

See you soon! :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

davidg said:


> OK i will have to put a date on this so looking like 28th nov ,so who is up for deffo on the 28th ???
> 
> Chek out stevett links , for a sneek preview


Yipeeeeeeeeee 28th: 
I'll be there but I'll try to avoid flying this time round: bad when you come down to earth with a *thud* :wink: 
[smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## TT Law (Sep 6, 2003)

I will be along.

Steve


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

TT Law said:


> I will be along.
> 
> Steve


In what car


----------



## MacBuff (Aug 11, 2004)

stevett said:


> ..
> For those who haven't seen them, there are pics available herefrom a similar event in February 2004.


Just been looking at the Video, and the Stills..

I can work out where some of the Stills were taken, but couldn't identify the music on the Video..

John


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

As I said Dave the 28th is no. The 21st was the only date we might have stood a chance with.

Have a good blast and drive safely all!!


----------



## stevett (Jan 13, 2003)

MacBuff said:


> stevett said:
> 
> 
> > ..
> ...


Motorcycle - As the Rush comes


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I still got that video


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Cant make the 28th out of holidays


----------



## MacBuff (Aug 11, 2004)

stevett said:


> Motorcycle - As the Rush comes


Ta!, Found a torrrent for it and have 27% at the mo...

John


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

wallsendmag said:


> Cant make the 28th out of holidays


Can't you have a bad stomach on the day after eating some prawns the night before :wink: :roll:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

A3DFU said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > Cant make the 28th out of holidays
> ...


Dont eat prawns I'm a Newcatle fan not a Man U fan :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

wallsendmag said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > wallsendmag said:
> ...


Newcatle :wink: In that case just have some rotten steak the night before 8)
BTW, I'm a Leeds fan


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

A3DFU said:


> BTW, I'm a Leeds fan


Really like leeds nice players like Â£6.4m profit sorry sicknote Woodgate ,the amazing Milner and everyones favourite thug Bowyer


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I know, I know ... but you wouldn't know what club I mean if I'd said that I support Kaiserslautern :roll:


----------



## Loz180 (Sep 20, 2004)

neither would I but they sound like a bunch of killers! Is the name as harsh as it looks. To the ignorant bit that says "Keiser Slaughter" = "Cheif killer?" surely some mistake... 

ANyway, as a native of Leeds with no interest in football I am ashamed by the antics of Lee Bowyer. But then if I had Keiron Dyer peeing into the Tyne on a lads night out for all the Press to see. I'd not be at my proudest either... [flame suit locked and loaded!]


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Loz180 said:


> neither would I but they sound like a bunch of killers!


:lol: :lol: :lol: Kaiserslautern is a darn good German football team and certainly no killers!!


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

A3DFU said:


> I know, I know ... but you wouldn't know what club I mean if I'd said that I support Kaiserslautern :roll:


Oh yes I would still ribbing my mate who is a Sheff wed fan About going to Germany only to see them stuff Wednesday


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

wallsendmag said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > I know, I know ... but you wouldn't know what club I mean if I'd said that I support Kaiserslautern :roll:
> ...


Can't win :wink:


----------



## EDZ26 (Jul 13, 2004)

Count me in, never been on one before, interested in seeing what all the fuss is about!!!


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

EDZ26 said:


> Count me in, never been on one before, interested in seeing what all the fuss is about!!!


No fuss  just some great roads , up in the hills 8)

I will post starting times soon and meeting place  and a list of who wants food


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

davidg said:


> EDZ26 said:
> 
> 
> > Count me in, never been on one before, interested in seeing what all the fuss is about!!!
> ...


And of course down the hills, hopefully avoiding the bottom'ing out :wink: 
[/quote="davidg"]
I will post starting times soon and meeting place  and a list of who wants food [/quote]
Will you try to do an "Ian" :wink:


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

A3DFU said:


> Will you try to do an "Ian" :wink:


I am missing something....?

Yes David, Rear gunner at your service again.......... :roll:

Are we doing the route the same way or in in reverse ?

Can you remember the name of the PUB ?

Glad your coming along Alan (EDZ26) once times are set, we can run upto the meeting point together if you wish ?

Ian.


----------



## EDZ26 (Jul 13, 2004)

That would be great ian, you can show me the ropes!


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

r14n said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > Will you try to do an "Ian" :wink:
> ...


Hi Rear gunner   
Which pub ? devonshire arms ,cross keys , tickled trout

I think the route will be better the same way 8)

   the numbers are looking better


----------



## Loz180 (Sep 20, 2004)

The Cavendish Pavillion is a great place for a photo line up but they do charge to get in there now. If we Meet at the Dev, the Parking is free but limited. So does this run take us up through Kettlewell and Buckden by any chance? As I went for a play up there with the TT and had a rare old time!

Looking forward to this meet!


----------



## MacBuff (Aug 11, 2004)

Loz180 said:


> The Cavendish Pavillion is a great place for a photo line up but they do charge to get in there now. If we Meet at the Dev, the Parking is free but limited. So does this run take us up through Kettlewell and Buckden by any chance? As I went for a play up there with the TT and had a rare old time!
> 
> Looking forward to this meet!


There is a pub just north of Skipton on the Skipton-Grassington road, which has a fairly large car park. I can't remember the name, but its the only one on that section of the road - http://www.multimap.com/map/photo.c...&width=700&height=400&gride=&gridn=&lang=&db=

If you go up as far as Kettlewell, you might want to have a look at Scargill House which is about 1 mile south of Kettlewell.. I visit there fairly regularly to do a bit of Photography...

John


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

r14n said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > Will you try to do an "Ian" :wink:
> ...


I was referring to your ability of handling restaurant bills


----------



## Loz180 (Sep 20, 2004)

Food Please!

Do you have a venue in mind for food? The Red Lion at Burnsall is nice. the Buck Inn at Buckden is Stoating! the Devonshire Bar and Brassiere is good but a little "new money". Sorry, I remember it when it was good old fashioned, dare I say, "traditional" values... And I'm only 31. :?


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

The route is sorted , notes done , and it is a secret :wink: so keep guessing :lol: 
Pub food will be at the cross keys , same as last time , well that's if can get in not booked yet ,will put some numbers together soon   

ps Loz 
Are you bringing a packed lunch :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :wink: and some tyre leavers and a repair kit , you can always get a job with the AA :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

davidg said:


> The route is sorted , notes done , and it is a secret :wink: so keep guessing :lol:
> Pub food will be at the cross keys , same as last time , well that's if can get in not booked yet ,will put some numbers together soon
> 
> ps Loz
> Are you bringing a packed lunch :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :wink: and some tyre leavers and a repair kit , you can always get a job with the AA :wink:


I'll try not to sustain a "holy" tyre this time round ... and the locking wheel nut is in my car!!!! (last one of three  )
Oh, and I will also try not to fly this time [smiley=wings.gif] 
... not too far anyway :roll:


----------



## TT Law (Sep 6, 2003)

This will be my last TT run [smiley=bigcry.gif] before new arrival end of year.

Don't know whether to look forward to it or not?

Steve


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

TT Law said:


> This will be my last TT run [smiley=bigcry.gif] before new arrival end of year.
> 
> Don't know whether to look forward to it or not?
> 
> Steve


So sorry  , but i will have a leaving gift for you 

Steve if you want to stop en-route at our house pm me , brew etc .

Page 1 ,names times , 12:00 
We have 12 names ,any more   
We have to have a good show for TTLaw's last TT drive  
Who wants food ,at the end ?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

TT Law said:


> This will be my last TT run [smiley=bigcry.gif] before new arrival end of year.
> 
> Don't know whether to look forward to it or not?
> 
> Steve


Cumon, Steve,
the new car is your choice: you will like it 



davidg said:


> [
> Who wants food ,at the end ?


Food: yum, yum!! I want food ---> even if I only manage a carrot before I'm full :roll: 
Make that a carrot and a half please  
Oh, and there'll be just the one of me


----------



## MacBuff (Aug 11, 2004)

davidg said:


> ..We have 12 names ,any more
> ..
> Who wants food ,at the end ?


I always like a good feed .. 

John


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Good news I cant read my diary and I'm off on the 28th, bad news Newcastle V Everton so I'm already commited :?


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

wallsendmag said:


> Good news I cant read my diary and I'm off on the 28th, bad news Newcastle V Everton so I'm already commited :?


It is only a game , i'm sure they will play each other again , the drive may never be repeated :wink: :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

wallsendmag said:


> Good news I cant read my diary and I'm off on the 28th, bad news Newcastle V Everton so I'm already commited :?


  Just get your priorities right :wink: 
Or are you hiding from us :roll:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

A3DFU said:


> Just get your priorities right :wink:
> Or are you hiding from us :roll:


If they play again like they did today I'll be there couldn't sit through that again


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

wallsendmag said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > Just get your priorities right :wink:
> ...


Good on you [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Any room for me & the beast??

With infant commits, may only stay for the 1st leg 

Without trawling the whole thread (i'm a little lazy) will Tickled trout be an initial meeting place??

Cheers,


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

1st leg for me as well we have arrangements for later. :?


----------



## MikeyB (Sep 30, 2004)

Hi all, not been on here for a while, has a date and time etc been arranged yet?

Cheers, MikeyB!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

28th November, I think we'll start at 11am?
Got to check myself :roll:


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Paul and beast and baby beast , same place Ticked trout @11:00 , great to see you again 

Kingcutter , you have to do 2nd leg to keep mosschops company the bmw group :lol: :lol:

MikeyB 
As said "first page " 28th nov 12 :00 ,Devonshire arms , near Bolton abbey .


----------



## MikeyB (Sep 30, 2004)

Hi Davidg, just so you know, you have me twice on your list!


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

davidg said:


> Paul and beast and baby beast , same place Ticked trout @11:00 , great to see you again
> 
> Kingcutter , you have to do 2nd leg to keep mosschops company the bmw group :lol: :lol:
> 
> ...


Baby beast will not be coming. Think he's still a little too young to be exposed to daddy driving the beast  :lol:


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

MikeyB said:


> Hi Davidg, just so you know, you have me twice on your list!


ooops


----------



## Gworks (Jan 20, 2003)

Right. Can make it, as Im back from Dubai by then and my old lady is in the states until the 30th Nov so wont have to be here to celebrate her B'day. Put me on the list David. 
Cheers, Glen. 8)


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Gworks said:


> Right. Can make it, as Im back from Dubai by then and my old lady is in the states until the 30th Nov so wont have to be here to celebrate her B'day. Put me on the list David.
> Cheers, Glen. 8)


  you are on , will you be at the Tickled trout , or devonshire arms ?


----------



## Gworks (Jan 20, 2003)

davidg said:


> you are on , will you be at the Tickled trout , or devonshire arms ?


Cheers, most likely Devonshire Arms 12pm right?.  See you there.


----------



## MikeyB (Sep 30, 2004)

Anyone got a full address for the Devonshire arms so I can wak it in the Tom Tom Go?

Looking forward to my first meet!


----------



## MacBuff (Aug 11, 2004)

MikeyB said:


> Anyone got a full address for the Devonshire arms so I can wak it in the Tom Tom Go?
> 
> Looking forward to my first meet!


Taken from MultiMap:

Location: SE070531

X: 407000m
Y: 453300m

Lat: 53:58:33N (0)
Lon: 1:53:41W (0)

John


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Devonshire Arms: -

BD23 6AJ

at the junction of the A59 with the B6160

meet there at 12:00 noon


----------



## Jagman (Oct 23, 2003)

Dave / Dani / Etc / Etc,

We made the last 'Gunball Rally' in February, in a replacement TT (Black 225 Coupe) vice our original Silver 225 Roadster, that was in the body-shop at the time (due to a Boxing Day Crash!) remember?
As I remember, it started off fast, & got faster & faster...
Anyway, we have now changed to a 3.2 V6 TTR, so we should be able to keep-up even easier this time (I hope!)
i.e. count us in please, besides, how could we miss Steves last-ever run...
as if ! (bet his new A3 DSG is there on the next run !)

Regards
Geoff (Jagman)


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Jagman said:


> Dave / Dani / Etc / Etc,
> 
> We made the last 'Gunball Rally' in February, in a replacement TT (Black 225 Coupe) vice our original Silver 225 Roadster, that was in the body-shop at the time (due to a Boxing Day Crash!) remember?
> As I remember, it started off fast, & got faster & faster...
> ...


You forgot to say:

_As I remember, it started off fast, & got faster & faster... _...and then we took off


----------



## tinman (Sep 21, 2004)

Me & the wife would also like to come along but be gentle we've never done this group stuff before


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

tinman said:


> Me & the wife would also like to come along but be gentle we've never done this group stuff before


   you are on the list ,, the first time is always the BEST  

see you soon


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Any more then   for flying lessons  :lol: :lol: :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

davidg said:


> Any more then   for flying lessons  :lol: :lol: :wink:


Will we get a certificate :roll:


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

A3DFU said:


> davidg said:
> 
> 
> > Any more then   for flying lessons  :lol: :lol: :wink:
> ...


No ! but we will get "certified" :lol: :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

davidg said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > davidg said:
> ...


Cool 8) :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## MikeyB (Sep 30, 2004)

Hi All! Me and Loz180 are meeting at Hartshead services at 11:45 on Sunday if anyone wants to meet there to convoy over?

10 4 good buddy rubber ducky n all!


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

MikeyB said:


> Hi All! Me and Loz180 are meeting at Hartshead services at 11:45 on Sunday if anyone wants to meet there to convoy over?
> 
> 10 4 good buddy rubber ducky n all!


Hey rubber duck ,,, hope it is not this sunday  10 3 1/2 good buddy :lol: :wink:


----------



## bmx (May 25, 2003)

MacBuff said:


> stevett said:
> 
> 
> > Motorcycle - As the Rush comes
> ...


sounds alot like the singer from sunscreem to me. i will come if i can find my way. is it the 28th of november then?


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

bmx said:


> MacBuff said:
> 
> 
> > stevett said:
> ...


Welcome  yes it is the 28th ,,, devonshire arms , nr bolton abbey north skipton ,,


----------



## MikeyB (Sep 30, 2004)

Oops...  me is got the wrong forum!!! I was talking about the other meet this sunday!

Sorry!

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... 263#372263


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

MikeyB said:


> Oops...  me is got the wrong forum!!! I was talking about the other meet this sunday!
> 
> Sorry!
> 
> http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... 263#372263


Good boy, Mike  
(go *woof - woof* now :wink: )

I'll see you and Adrian (and hopefully David&Julie) on Sunday 8)


----------



## Loz180 (Sep 20, 2004)

I'll be at the Dev on the 28th at 12pm.

For those coming "up" get to Ilkley. Head out on A65. Get to Addingham and turn right at bottom of Bypass ( big hill, two lanes up). then first right, right at end of Road. follow nice B road to round about. straight over and the Dev is staring you in the face.

Be sure to drive past it and park round the back though. or we will all get lost!

:wink:


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Looking forward to this. Should be a giggle.

I'll be meeting the motley crew at Tickled Trout for the drive up to Dev Arms 8)


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I'll be at the Devonshire Arms  
Somehow I think I'll know this place :wink: :roll:


----------



## Loz180 (Sep 20, 2004)

Sounds like a story there, Dani..... :?:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Loz180 said:


> Sounds like a story there, Dani..... :?:


No story, really, Adrian

It's just that I used those roads for a run some 4 years ago and suggested them and the Devonshire Arms as a starting point 

Didn't stop me taking off on one of the roads though with Jonathan (mosschops) following in my foot steps right behind me :roll:


----------



## Loz180 (Sep 20, 2004)

hmmm... there is a bridge coming out of Grassington that if taken "enthusiastically" will result in 4 wheeled flight!

bottomed out on it with a mate in the car a while ago. not good.  both now on a diet


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

OK The flying route is now done !!!

I can now remember how good some of the roads are   

Food is booked at the cross keys , can you all confirm who wants food , for a guide to numbers 
Thanks

ps If you are not on the list ,can you let me know


----------



## joe1978 (Jul 15, 2003)

need to let you down folks, gf's dad has taken unwell and don't wan't to leave her today, catch up again some time
sorry
Joe


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

joe1978 said:


> need to let you down folks, gf's dad has taken unwell and don't wan't to leave her today, catch up again some time
> sorry
> Joe


No probs ,,,,,, but the drive is next sunday !


----------



## mosschops (Dec 31, 2002)

Yes for food please.....

I shall be there in the Beemer - I am satisfied that I will be able to keep up. Please can I be placed in front of Jagman in the convoy please :lol:

See you all next Sunday....

Jonathan


----------



## tinman (Sep 21, 2004)

Baby sitter booked so will defo be there with the wife, just hope her map reading skills are up to it ( or I get the sat nav fitted before then ) else we'll be the ones stood still arguing again :roll:

Not too sure about food at the moment depends on how long we are out / baby sitters etc.

C U Soon.....

Gez & Amanda


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Cheers Jonathan 

tinman you have pm :wink:


----------



## MikeyB (Sep 30, 2004)

Davidg, what time roughly will we be eating?


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

MikeyB said:


> Davidg, what time roughly will we be eating?


@ 2:30 pm


----------



## MikeyB (Sep 30, 2004)

Count me in for 2 please!

Looking forward to the meet... Whats the agenda, or shall I just turn up and expect the unexpected!

Can't wait!


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

MikeyB said:


> Count me in for 2 please!
> 
> Looking forward to the meet... Whats the agenda, or shall I just turn up and expect the unexpected!
> 
> Can't wait!


Meet at the devonshire 12:00 ,,, hand out the route map

A quiet drive in the country side :lol: :lol: , stop 1/2 way toilet ,, then onto food at the cross keys ,DO NOT HAVE A BIG BREAKFAST some roads are are a bit bumpy :lol: [smiley=sick2.gif]


----------



## MacBuff (Aug 11, 2004)

davidg said:


> Food is booked at the cross keys , can you all confirm who wants food , for a guide to numbers


I'm always in the queue when it comes to food (just me in my car..)

The extra ballast will help keep the TT on the ground.. 

Where is the Cross Keys - the name sounds familiar..

John


----------



## EDZ26 (Jul 13, 2004)

Just me in my car, and i shall be having food.

p.s Ian am i still ok to follow you up?? :? :?


----------



## TT Law (Sep 6, 2003)

Dave/Julie,

Any idea what time we are likely to finish off after the meal?

It is just me this time. Caz will not be coming  .

Steve


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

TT Law said:


> Dave/Julie,
> 
> Any idea what time we are likely to finish off after the meal?
> 
> ...


Steve
Meal is booker for 2:30 , how quick can you eat ??
just shoot off where you are full 

ps. your present is packed in the car for you  :wink: :wink: 
see you sunday :lol:


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

MacBuff said:


> davidg said:
> 
> 
> > Food is booked at the cross keys , can you all confirm who wants food , for a guide to numbers
> ...


It is on the main road A59 ,,east marton , near the canal


----------



## MacBuff (Aug 11, 2004)

davidg said:


> MacBuff said:
> 
> 
> > Where is the Cross Keys - the name sounds familiar..
> ...


Yep!, that sounds like the one I was thinking about. There's an old stone bridge in a dip in the road set at slight angle which has caught a few people out..

I've driven past that Pub many times but never stopped..

John


----------



## MikeyB (Sep 30, 2004)

Looks like we will be saved from the snow!!!

I am meeting up with BMX to travel to the Devonshire arms at about 11:00 near Halifax, anyone else want to convoy over let me know!

See you all Sunday!


----------



## MikeyB (Sep 30, 2004)

Colourful place up north! Expect to see some nice sites!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

TT Law said:


> Dave/Julie,
> 
> Any idea what time we are likely to finish off after the meal?
> 
> ...


Do you want to pop in for a brew on the way up, Steve?


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

Tail gunner reporting for duty............

Will be just me for food, co-pilot has other pre-booked plans.
Yes, the type I was involved in but didn't pay attention to, I olny heard "blah blah blah Sunday, blah blah blah"
Which I was supposed to remember from 3 months ago. :lol:

Anyhow........

Yes Alan, (EDZ) no probs for the pre-pre-cruise. ( you have IM )

Jonathan (Mosschops) you have IM.

Steve (TT-law) Dani beat me to it, if you want to stop from a brew / splash and dash, let me know.

See you all Sunday.

Ian.


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

r14n said:


> Tail gunner reporting for duty............
> 
> Will be just me for food, co-pilot has other pre-booked plans.
> Yes, the type I was involved in but didn't pay attention to, I olny heard "blah blah blah Sunday, blah blah blah"
> ...


 [smiley=thumbsup.gif] roger and out

See you at the TTrout


----------



## TT Law (Sep 6, 2003)

Ian, Dani, Dave

Thanks for the offer of a brew but I may be visiting relatives on the way up.

Can you advise the location of the Tickled Trout please.

Steve

(The A3 is on the ship so this is definately the last run in TT but I'm now looking forward to something different)


----------



## MacBuff (Aug 11, 2004)

TT Law said:


> Can you advise the location of the Tickled Trout please.


Its between the A59 and the river ribble to the west of junction 31 of the M6..

http://www.multimap.com/map/photo.c...&width=500&height=300&gride=&gridn=&lang=&db=

John


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

TT Law said:


> Ian, Dani, Dave
> 
> Thanks for the offer of a brew but I may be visiting relatives on the way up.
> 
> ...


Hi Steve
J31 M6 as you come off the m-way slip road it is a hotel/pub you can see on your left/staight ahead , next to the river , so off the m-way left -ish200yds then right on to the car park , or if you phone we can meet on the m-way i'm getting on at j26 @ 10:30 ish
Dave


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I'll join the fun at the Devonshire Arms


----------



## MikeyB (Sep 30, 2004)

Dani, you bringing your locking wheel nut again?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

MikeyB said:


> Dani, you bringing your locking wheel nut again?


I'll tie it round my neck, don't you worry, Mike :wink:


----------



## MikeyB (Sep 30, 2004)

I'll remember to take my brave pills.

See you all Sunday!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

MikeyB said:


> I'll remember to take my brave pills.


Do they make you take off better :roll:


----------



## MacBuff (Aug 11, 2004)

A3DFU said:


> MikeyB said:
> 
> 
> > I'll remember to take my brave pills.
> ...


Probably, but they've worn off before you land.. 

John


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

davidg said:


> TT Law said:
> 
> 
> > Ian, Dani, Dave
> ...


Dave,

I'll of course be jumping on at J26 (given its only 1 mile from the new house). So do you want to meet either at the BP garage just across from the Mway Junction or on top of J27 at 10:30am??


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

MacBuff said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > MikeyB said:
> ...


 :lol: :lol: Don't I just know it


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

W7 PMC said:


> davidg said:
> 
> 
> > TT Law said:
> ...


Paul
I can give you a flash  as i pass under the j27 bridge Appley Bridge , and see if / when / how long it takes you to catch up   about 1/4 a mile


----------



## Jagman (Oct 23, 2003)

Dani & All ,

Sorry to be such a late entry, but please include Jagman & nipper (15yr old!) in our TTR V6 (with hardtop!) for the run; & equally importantly, for the meal please (x 2) if its not too late ? !

Will aim to find everyone at the Tickled Trout

Regards
Geoff (Jagman)


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

davidg said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > davidg said:
> ...


Thats a good point, its J27 i live close to, not Junct 26 

CU Tomorrow.


----------



## Jagman (Oct 23, 2003)

DaveG, Dani, Johnathon, etc etc,

I will have to turn my air-conditioning over to re-cycling inside air, if I am to follow the Vintage Tractor Man (Mosschops in the Beema !)
& turn the Bose up to full on, to drown out the dugga,dugga...
Unless, of course, I get chance to overtake ? !!

Nice to see you, to see you nice....

Regards
Geoff (Jagman)


----------



## tinman (Sep 21, 2004)

Don't suppose anyone who's going tommorrow could work some magic on my car and make the doors lock at about 15mph :roll:


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

tinman said:


> Don't suppose anyone who's going tommorrow could work some magic on my car and make the doors lock at about 15mph :roll:


I dont know of any one who has a laptop with the vag prog in around the N W

PS
Paul
See you going under the bridge then


----------



## tinman (Sep 21, 2004)

Brave pills, jumps, flying - what have we let ourselves in for 

Hope we can keep up.........


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I know that I would have enjoyed the run today so I will go on a rampage killing the clients who've been soooooo generous to share their darn colds with me [smiley=rifle.gif]

I know you all had a good time while I just felt sorry for myself [smiley=sick2.gif] [smiley=help.gif] [smiley=end.gif]

But I'LL BE BACK  8)  
(true Arnie style)


----------



## bmx (May 25, 2003)

i got lost again. was running late so didnt bother getting directions. did anyone see me driving around like a numptey. gonna have to get some sort of sat nav or a map


----------



## MikeyB (Sep 30, 2004)

Cheers Davidg for today! Had a great time...

Here are the pictures taken from our camera!

http://www.mikeyb.co.uk/frames/tt_meet.htm

BMX - Sorry you missed it today... Hope you get to the next one mate.


----------



## EDZ26 (Jul 13, 2004)

Nice pics, Mikey,

Had a great day today, cant believe my car survived all that, then on the way home, hit a rabbit and scratched the front bumber  

Met some really nice people, and had an awesome drive 

looking forward to the next one now? when will that be David??? :?

Once again, sorry for the damage steve?? these things happen!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Good pictures, Mike 

I remember the roads well. You even stopped at the same bend after the *fly-over* ... but wherer were the sheep today :roll: 
And I can see that a BM owner still likes the comfort of the TT :wink:

I knew that I should have ignored ear ache, sore throat and fever!!!! Doh


----------



## tinman (Sep 21, 2004)

Thanks David for sorting out such a brilliant day / route. We really enjoyed ourselves, especially the bit when that merc slowed you down :roll: and we nearly went into the back of Steve, how me and the wife laughed at that point :lol:

EDZ26 i'm sure your a pilot with the way you keep taking off :wink:

Thanks to everyone else who turned up for making me and Amanda feel so welcome. - Must do it again soon 

PS If anyone took pictures then please e-mail the large files to me if you can at [email protected]


----------



## MacBuff (Aug 11, 2004)

It was a brilliant day out in the Dales, and even managed to see a bit of the scenery in some places. My 180 isn't quite as quick as most of you but it did 'fly' in a couple of places.

I have a around 4 or 5 pictures but haven't transferred them off the camera yet.

John


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

Thanks David and Julie for another great day.

Roads were even faster in parts than I remembered from last time.

At 1* point I think I was going more than *20 mph.... :wink:

Great to see a few new faces, and those who missed out, shame on you.
( Dani, your excused as I've seen your doctors note )

I know how much effort goes into organising one of these runs.

Support your area REP and come along to the next one, you never know, you might even enjoy yourself.

And yes Dani, Jonathan was my co-pilot for the day, and I even let him drive for a little bit. ( he did go all misty eyed )

Ian.


----------



## MacBuff (Aug 11, 2004)

MacBuff said:


> ..
> I have a around 4 or 5 pictures but haven't transferred them off the camera yet.


Here they are.. http://voyager.mcc.ac.uk/gallery/

The thumbnails link to 'LARGE' files around 3MB each..

John


----------



## Britch (Aug 9, 2004)

Only just seen this thread  I spent Saturday in Leyburn in north Yorks at a VFR club christmas dinner/Pi**up, came back via Hawes and Gisburn wish that I had gone down the A59 now  
Sorry I missed you, sound like you had a good meet. 
message to self - read all the forums - read all the forums - read all the forums - read all the forums - read all the forums - read all the forums


----------



## stevett (Jan 13, 2003)

Nice pictures guys, sorry I missed it, I was dragged away to a 'family event' that I couldn't miss :evil:

I'll be there next time to see how the dual system compares the the other remapped TT's


----------



## mosschops (Dec 31, 2002)

A great drive even as a co-pilot this time - thanks to Dave and Julie,

Thankyou Ian for lift, but also for letting me have a go on the way back to the Devonshire - Head says Beemer, but Heart says TT, I guess you can take the driver out of the TT, but you can't take the TT out of the driver 8) - I suspect I will be one of the first to put my name down for a MKII

Sorry about the smoke on the way back - it does that when it's cold  - I still beat that M3 to the motorway though !!

Nice to see a couple of new faces too.

See you all next time


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Cheers Dave for the giggle drive to Devonshire from Preston. It was good to put more names to faces.

Going to try harder to play out all day next time, but the breadknife had friends coming over for lunch & to see the little one (baby).

Got home from the Devonshire in just over 40mins  , scaring a few Sunday drivers along the way.

The RS still amazes me at times & i'm now slowly learning 4 wheel drifts off roundabouts (with caution & ESP).

Cheers again & cu soon.


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

Thanks to you all for coming along  ,glad you enjoyed the day out , may do the southport run next year :?

Some great pics again 

Dave


----------



## MikeyB (Sep 30, 2004)

Check this picture out: 









Larger View Here: http://www.mikeyb.co.uk/images/calendar/web/8.jpg


----------



## Gworks (Jan 20, 2003)

Good PS MikeyB. Nice work, looks well!


----------



## MikeyB (Sep 30, 2004)

Thats what it was like  honest!!

Shame you couldn't be there, what happened?


----------



## EDZ26 (Jul 13, 2004)

love the pic mike, my new wallpaper for the next few months i feel!


----------



## stevett (Jan 13, 2003)

davidg said:


> [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]
> 
> Thanks to you all for coming along  ,glad you enjoyed the day out , may do the southport run next year :?
> 
> ...


Southport would be cool


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

stevett said:


> Southport would be cool


Watch out: some roads are a bit *wavey* shall we say :roll:

I agree: Southport would be cool 8)


----------



## MacBuff (Aug 11, 2004)

A3DFU said:


> stevett said:
> 
> 
> > Southport would be cool
> ...


LAC used to use the airfield just outside Southport for Sprints.. I dunno whether its still availabke or not..

John


----------

